# My 2007 in pictures: Mountains, Desert, Mountains...



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

This may take a bit. I tried to be selective, honest.

Last January. we had a dilly of a winter here last year. Denver and the Front Range were whalloped by a series of snowstorms, spaced about 5 days apart over the course of 7 weeks.









Evergreen, Colorado, January

I endured it for a bit, then snuck off to california to put tires back on dirt.









Santa Cruz, California, January

Then I went further afield.









Istanbul, Turkey, February









Crac des Chevaliers, Syria, February









Damascus, Syria, February









Petra, Jordan, February









Wadi Rum, Jordan, February

I had such a lovely time in the desert that I figgered I'd switch things up and head out to the desert. Spring consisted of a series of Moab trips.









Moab, Utah, March









Moab, Utah, March









Moab, Utah, April









San Rafael Swell, Utah, April

The snow melted and the backyard ride opened up.









Golden, Colorado, May

And all of our little friends came out to play...









Golden, Colorado, May









Golden Gate Canyon, Colorado, May

'Tweener season. I just couldn't decide between mountains and deserts so I had some slabs of both.









Durango, Colorado, May









Crested Butte, Colorado, June

As the year unfurled, the mountains gained the upper hand for a bit.









Searle Pass, Colorado, July









Searle Pass, Colorado, July









West Fork Dolores River, Colorado, July









Steamboat Springs, Colorado, August









Steamboat Springs, Colorado, August


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

*My 2007 in Pictures, Part 2*

Below is perhaps the picture of the year. Steamboat. RMH '07. Halfway through a long ride, and in the middle of nowhere, our host sneaks into the woods and emerges with a cooler full of suds. It was enjoyable.









Steamboat Springs, Colorado, August









Steamboat Springs, Colorado, August

More rides in the backyard.









Bergen Peak, Colorado, August

I got a new job.


















Mount Evans, Colorado, August

I went down to New Mexico for a fantastic birthday weekend of riding, riding and more riding.









Los Alamos, New Mexico, September









Taos, New Mexico, September

And I inaugurated an autumn of riding.









Minturn, Colorado, Spetember









Thunder Mountain, Utah, September









Las Vegas, Nevada, September









Moab, Utah, September

The gentle tilt back towards the desert began.









Moab, Utah, October









West Fork Dolores River, Colorado, October









Utah, October









Santa Fe, New Mexico, October









White Mesa, New Mexico, October









Moab, Utah, October









Moab, Utah, October









Moab, Utah, October









Fruita, Colorado, November









Minturn, Colorado, November









Fruita, Colorado, November

I took full advantage of the desert to make autumn last as long as possible. I had not forgotten the lessons learned last winter. "Use me while you can."









Moab, Utah, November









Sedona, Arizona, November









Phoenix, Arizona, November

Winter came back 'round.









Los Alamos, New Mexico, November

I attended a Barnett's session








Colorado Springs, Colorado, December









Golden, Colorado, December









Golden, Colorado, December









Utah, December

This brings us up to date. Right now I'm scheming on the next trip:










And working on the Wilson Project:

https://www.anthonysloan.com/wilsonproject.html

And that about sews it up. (unless, of course, something truly earth shattering happens in the next two days) Like I said, I tried to be selective, but a lot went down this past year. Lots of good times, spent in the company of good people. Friends old and new. If you are in there, you're in there. Know what I mean? Let's do it again next year.


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

damn those are some awesome pictures.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Fab thread amigo... you have done some good riding... glad to see all that cam kit at the end there.. id have hated it if u managed to get all of that on a disposable lol


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are beautiful shots and amazing experiences. You're a lucky... lucky guy, but then again I don't have to remind you of that.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

What can I say to all that fun you get to have...you suck!!  Amazing photos!!


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

That didn't suck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheLostWanderer (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

anthonys said:


> And working on the Wilson Project:
> 
> http://www.anthonysloan.com/wilsonproject.html


I'm proud of you, Anthony.

(Thanks for the pics, too.)


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Beautiful pics. As always. When is the calendar coming out?


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet. The next best thing to riding is lookin' at your pics.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

outstanding! passed out doggie and "red" thunder mountain are my faves.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Dude, you get around. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeti Demo tour...Peru, April 08'?

C'mon, dude....


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

mikedeber said:


> That didn't suck. Thanks for sharing.


+ 1 on that, that is fuggin' awesome anthony! thanks for the hit! :thumbsup: I'm green with envy!


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

you don't ride nor travel nearly enough...

here's hoping you get out more in '08.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I like most people here are jealous of your ride calender, great stuff.


----------



## sugarNspice (May 11, 2005)

Yep, you are a very lucky guy to do what you absolutely love for a living. Thanks for sharing your adventures.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Man, are you kidding me???!!!???!!! Those shots are exquisite! Thanks.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

anthonys said:


> (unless, of course, something truly earth shattering happens in the next two days)


OK, OK, so one other slightly cool thing happened yesterday.

I got me a slab of lab.










He can even smile for the camera...










Thanks for the kind words all,

a


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd like to donate to the duffel, send me an email if you are still looking..

great shots too


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I've seen you post your stuff throughout the year*

and it's always a treat. After going down through all these pics in this collection two that jumped out at me were that cafe shot in Damascus--the gradations of light and shadow were awesome. And that rider in Santa Fe where you panned in (I guess)--it just kept moving on me, felt like I was riding behind. :thumbsup: Oh, yeah, and Randall completely wasted on one beer. Priceless.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

anthonys said:


> I got me a slab of lab.


Did he find the escape hatch in the back yard yet?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

Not to sell the others short, but the most amazing is Mount Evans, August. To capture a goat and lightning stike together? WOW!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Is it tiring being so inspiring? 

John


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

As always very nice, but, really find yourself a nice cubicle and settle down.


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW! Outstanding shots. Several things come to mind:

1. Mountain biking is a spectacular sport.
2. We live in a beautiful country.
3. Thank God we have our health and freedom. 

Have a great '08 and keep the photos coming.


----------



## streetpro0323 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Must be Nice!!!*

Those are amazing shots..I generaly just look for pics from Aquaholic but now you hold the crown for sure!!! Looking forward to your 08 pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, just wow. Love the pup too!


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

When my photographs grow up they want to be like your photographs! 2007 was a mighty fine year. Thanks for saving us a glass of that fine 2007 AnthonySloan!


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

*Really great, dude*

This may be my favorite post of all time.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

i can only envy you....


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

The effects on this photo are awesome, background it has become!


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Well everyone else has already said it, but those are amazing shots, that have potentiated each other into something that stands beyond belief. You have a professional-plus-grade gift, Anthony. 

hfly

P.S. Nice shot of the Citadel, aka "Peninsula House", with that ominous sleeping Ute getting ready to go astompin'.


----------



## Rollin'in'Zona (Mar 21, 2004)

AnthonyS,

Nice pics- thanks for posting! The last pic, "utah, December", is that Sleepin Ute Mountain in the background? Sure looks like it, but, hmmm...

And thanks for the wake-up and info on Cambodia’s Hope. New interests for a new year...


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

*AND the Middle East?*

I was lucky enough to take a trip to the Holy Lands in high school. My BEST memory is the exact photo you have of Petra- how the temple front seems to burst out from around the corner, there in the bottom of the canyon.

BTW- temps are in the high 60's here in Phoenix if you need escape any northern snow. - Rob


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

You should have posted a warning: _Potential for drooling is high. Bring towel or tissue for viewing._ 

Wow. Spectacular photos. Thanks so much for sharing. Looking forward to your point-of-view in 2008.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*Nice*

WOW! Great pictures Anthony. I also checked out your page on the Wilson Project...good stuff.


----------



## chocolate girl (Jan 5, 2005)

Always enjoy your photos, Anthony! Thanks for sharing. You inspire me to try harder and look deeper for that perfect shot. Not everyone realizes how much work is involved in getting those shots _whilst_ riding. My photos will never compare to yours, but I know and appreciate the effort that goes into getting the shots. Thanks again and Happy New Year!


----------



## Gremlin325 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Unbelievable*

That looks like a lifetime of riding for me.........I'm inspired. Great framing, light, thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Beautiful*

It reminds me of just how beautiful this United States of America is. Thank You.


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Great pictures. I can't seem to get off my bike to find a place to wait for my friends to come around the corner and take a pict. Thank You.
Tomas


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cisco43 (Jan 3, 2006)

*......*

nice....
thanks for sharing....


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks all, as usual, I'm pleased that everyone has a different favorite.



velocityrob said:


> I was lucky enough to take a trip to the Holy Lands in high school. My BEST memory is the exact photo you have of Petra- how the temple front seems to burst out from around the corner, there in the bottom of the canyon.
> 
> BTW- temps are in the high 60's here in Phoenix if you need escape any northern snow. - Rob


Planning on a Feb run down thataway! Petra was amazing. Everyone should go.



hfly said:


> Nice shot of the Citadel, aka "Peninsula House", with that ominous sleeping Ute getting ready to go astompin'.


Thankee friend! It was a beautiful day out there, and nice setting to give the new 17-40 a shakedown. When are we goin' swimmin' again?



chocolate girl said:


> My photos will never compare to yours, but I know and appreciate the effort that goes into getting the shots. Thanks again and Happy New Year!


Never say never, just keep pressing the shutter button and learning. I never have taken any photography lessons. I just learn from the camera. I remember my dad saying something to the effect of, "No one else will ever see exactly what you see when you take a picture. To that end, photography can be very, very subjective." I think he also muttered something about not confusing technique with rules.



Rollin'in'Zona said:


> AnthonyS,
> 
> Nice pics- thanks for posting! The last pic, "utah, December", is that Sleepin Ute Mountain in the background? Sure looks like it, but, hmmm...
> 
> And thanks for the wake-up and info on Cambodia's Hope. New interests for a new year...


Good on ya! It is the Ute.



Karve said:


> Fab thread amigo... you have done some good riding... glad to see all that cam kit at the end there.. id have hated it if u managed to get all of that on a disposable lol


I'd guess about half of those were taken with a li'l A95 point and wait.



rideit said:


> Yeti Demo tour...Peru, April 08'?
> 
> C'mon, dude....


Let's talk price....


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

*lovely*



> Let's do it again next year.


mmm....and the year after...

lovely year, just lovely


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Anthony, What the hell do you do to ride that much? What ever it is, you need to keep doing it! THanks!


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

your living the life:thumbsup:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm envious of the year you had.....


----------



## insect_o_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice work thanks for sharing it. You've got a great eye and I like the way you frame and compose your shots.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

incredible pics


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

beautiful as always. 

thanks for the little bit of cycling goodness on another day of dreary weather.


----------



## vtcyclist (Jan 9, 2008)

Inspiring. :thumbsup: 
The Colorado Board of Tourism owes you a check and all your fellow Colorado cyclists (waiting in line at the trailhead) owe you a boot out of town for those pics. Makes me want to ride and live in CO. Among other places.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> The effects on this photo are awesome, background it has become!


_You would never believe what would happen almost instantaneously after that photo was taken...._

(I fell down and went boom). I felt the camera on me, did a turn at speed with ball bearing rocks, and bam, fell down. I can't remember the last time I was that embarrassed on my mountain bike. 

What was even worse, was it was practically my backyard...however, I had a cold beer waiting for me at the truck, so that made everything better. I can almost laugh about it today...


----------



## 1reddawg (Dec 13, 2006)

Talk about some AWSOME Pics..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

That shot of Petra always amazes me. Reading your accounts has helped me learn a bit about a part of the world that I've known little about. Thanks!

Good luck in Cambodia!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Amazing........

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, they are one of the best photo session I've seen here.
Looks also that you are a passionate mountain biker and also a skilled one. You should try to come to Peru one of these days, you will have excellent shots of the landscapes and the rides. Visit my website and maybe someday we can be riding together, I also like technical trails and I know a lot here in Peru!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

anthonys said:


> ...the Wilson Project:
> 
> http://www.anthonysloan.com/wilsonproject.html


I'm outie. Thanks to everyone that contributed. I have a couple of big bags of art supplies and volleyballs. I'll see you folks on the flip-flop and maybe we'll go ride bikes or something.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

anthonys said:


> I'm outie.


Be safe.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Wow and I thought I had a good year.*

Awesome post and, of course, photos of the year in review!!!!

I love this shot of Randall....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great pics, brilliant!


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Those shots were... incredible.

I hope you don't mind that I saved a lot of them. Although I can't go riding while I'm deployed over here, it helps a lot to look at your pictures.

So thanks again. 

I really hope the Wilson project goes well for you man. I regret not reading this thread soon enough.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

going to miss these threads.


----------



## JL de Jong (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent pictures. What an adventures all over the world! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## butchseaman (Apr 27, 2009)

wow dude! ... awesome images... Thanks for letting us see them


----------

